# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  2 سوال . گرفتن منشی - معدل دیپلم

## Teh

سلام دوستان
2 تا سوال داشتم 
اول اینکه من دبپلم کاردانش  از مدارس از راه دور گرفتم  ولی هنوز معدل کل یا معدل کتبی این چیزا بهم ندادن حالا رفتم دنبالش ببینم تا فردا میتونم بگیرم یا نه  حالا اگه به هر دلیلی نتوستم بگیرم معدلو خودم همینجوری بزنم مثلا 14 بعدا مشکل ساز میشه؟ این کارنامه ای که به من دادن معدلم 13/70 زده 
سوال دوم اینه که من کم بینا هستم به صورت عادی نمیتونم بنویسم یا بخونم ولی با یه ذره بین کوچیک میتونم کارمو راه بندازم  از طرفی هم هیچی بلد نیستم  احتمالا برگه خالی بدم یا 2.3 تا سوال جواب بدم 
بنظرتون منشی بگیرم به نفعم هست؟ اون بنده خدا میتونه 2.3 تا سوال واسم بزنه؟ چون خودم چیزی بلد نیستم احتمالا باید همونجوری بشینم اینور اونورو نگاه کنم  این بنده خدا هم بغلم باید همونجوری بشینه   :Yahoo (4):   ارزش داره منشی بگیرم؟
پیش دانشگاهی هم خرداد میگیرم

----------


## T!G3R

> سلام دوستان
> 2 تا سوال داشتم 
> اول اینکه من دبپلم کاردانش  از مدارس از راه دور گرفتم  ولی هنوز معدل کل یا معدل کتبی این چیزا بهم ندادن حالا رفتم دنبالش ببینم تا فردا میتونم بگیرم یا نه  حالا اگه به هر دلیلی نتوستم بگیرم معدلو خودم همینجوری بزنم مثلا 14 بعدا مشکل ساز میشه؟ این کارنامه ای که به من دادن معدلم 13/70 زده 
> سوال دوم اینه که من کم بینا هستم به صورت عادی نمیتونم بنویسم یا بخونم ولی با یه ذره بین کوچیک میتونم کارمو راه بندازم  از طرفی هم هیچی بلد نیستم  احتمالا برگه خالی بدم یا 2.3 تا سوال جواب بدم 
> بنظرتون منشی بگیرم به نفعم هست؟ اون بنده خدا میتونه 2.3 تا سوال واسم بزنه؟ چون خودم چیزی بلد نیستم احتمالا باید همونجوری بشینم اینور اونورو نگاه کنم  این بنده خدا هم بغلم باید همونجوری بشینه    ارزش داره منشی بگیرم؟
> پیش دانشگاهی هم خرداد میگیرم


سلام دوست عزیز
ببین اگه برای بیناییت مشکل داری خو تا کنکور برو چشم پزشکی یه عینک بگیری
و اگر نه برای اینکه این یه بهانه باشه و یه منشی بذارن پیشت بخواد اون منشی هم 4 5 تا سوال از خودش جواب بده
باید بگم 
نوچ داداش اینجوری نیست
اول اینکه هیچکس اینکارو نمیکنه
دوما اگه ببینن تا دو سال از کنکور محرومی
من یه مراقب سراغ دارم الان تو زندانه چون مراقب اگه مواظب نباشه و تو محدوده اون تقلبی صورت بگیره 3 سال زندان داره اینو یکی از معلمام گفت که قبلا مراقب کنکور بوده
موفق باشی  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Uncertain

مگه منشی گرفتن الکیه؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (77):

----------

